# What are your Favorite Spinnerbaits??



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

My Favorite for the past few years, WAR EAGLE 5/16oz MM Finesse
Interested in seeing what others like.










WAR EAGLE 1/2oz Screaming Eagle Firecraker









CANNOT forget these little savers
Strike King Tour grade spinnerbait trailers.









I am thinking about trying these little bad boys. Anyone have any experience with Taylor Man's Lures?? This Taylor Tot is only 1/4oz.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I agree on the war eagles. I typically use the 1/2oz as well, but in the white/white or white/silver colors with the Gold/Silver Willow blades.. I had one last year that I caught over 50 bass on. They take a beating, retain their shape, and the blades continue to spin. Have caught 7 bass over 5lbs and one over 6 on them.. when the time of year/conditions are right for them I will always have one tied onto one of my rods.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Terminator T-1 (titanium) in white.

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Terminator_T1_Double_Willow_Spinnerbait/descpage-TT1PPSB.html


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Is this just one big advertisement?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

War eagles are really good but my favorite for Smallies are the Booyah super shad and Mini Shad


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

War Eagle..Hands down. Terminators are fantastic, but I've caught more on War Eagles.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Stanley's, strike king and terminators.


----------



## thobbs36 (Jul 29, 2016)

War Eagle of Strike King


----------

